# Nintendo 2DS Announced, Oct 12th Release Date



## Trent the Paladin (Aug 28, 2013)

Here's your software revisions folks. One ugly looking tablet thing. Plays all DS and 3DS games but without the 3D feature. Wonder if that means battery life is extended or not. Price point is $130, same day as X and Y.



Spoiler: Pictures
















Source(s): http://www.ign.com/articles/2013/08/28/nintendo-announces-2ds
http://www.gamespot.com/news/nintendo-2ds-launching-october-12-6413747


----------



## Thunder (Aug 28, 2013)

I think if they had just kept the clamshell look it'd be much more appealing.


----------



## easpa (Aug 28, 2013)

Thunder said:


> I think if they had just kept the clamshell look it'd be much more appealing.



Agreed. It's a nice idea, seeing as very few people seem to use the 3D slider anyway, but the design looks horrible imo.


----------



## Trent the Paladin (Aug 28, 2013)

Thunder said:


> I think if they had just kept the clamshell look it'd be much more appealing.



I think they would have been better off keeping the thing a single color really, it works fine with the clamshell but doesn't with this model.


----------



## oath2order (Aug 28, 2013)

How the hell are you supposed to StreetPass with that thing?

That can't fit in my pocket, or anybody else's.


----------



## Stevey Queen (Aug 28, 2013)

It's a pointless idea. The 3DS can be played without 3D. And it really is ugly. I don't understand why their seriously making it.


----------



## Trent the Paladin (Aug 28, 2013)

oath2order said:


> How the hell are you supposed to StreetPass with that thing?
> 
> That can't fit in my pocket, or anybody else's.



It's aimed at little kids who have been swept up in the tablet phase I guess. So naturally mom or pop will help them lug it around.


----------



## Bones (Aug 28, 2013)

Yeah..

Decent idea, but horrible execution. The lack of 3D is literally its only selling point, yet we already have that feature on the regular 3DS, so..


----------



## Th3 Mayor (Aug 28, 2013)

Wanna know how to get a free 2ds?



Spoiler



turn off the 3d on a 3ds


----------



## Trent the Paladin (Aug 28, 2013)

Th3 Mayor said:


> Wanna know how to get a free 2ds?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I think you guys are missing the cheaper price point, potential longer battery life and the age group they're targeting this revision at.


----------



## JasonBurrows (Aug 28, 2013)

Th3 Mayor said:


> Wanna know how to get a free 2ds?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


L.M.A.O


----------



## rubyy (Aug 28, 2013)

How is that even useable considering the circle pad and the ABXY buttons are on the top half.

On the bright side less damage when It comes to the hinges. There isn't even any.


----------



## Sheepish (Aug 28, 2013)

I have absolutely zero interest in it, but I can see why they'd make it and release it side-by-side with Pokemon X/Y. Moving away from the clamshell design removes the hinge, arguably the weakest physical point on a 3DS system, making it easier for a kid to hold.


----------



## Trent the Paladin (Aug 28, 2013)

Rubyy said:


> How is that even useable considering the circle pad and the ABXY buttons are on the top half.
> 
> On the bright side less damage when It comes to the hinges. There isn't even any.



I said that about the Wii U tablet and it works fine. But I was reminded about the 2nd Circle Pad, why isn't that built in now?


----------



## JasonBurrows (Aug 28, 2013)

I.. just don't know what to say...
*My personal opinion is that Nintendo is scraping the very bottom of their idea barrel now...*


----------



## Kaiaa (Aug 28, 2013)

We don't all need to rush to get one but the 2ds allows the younger kids the ability to play without the damaging effects of the 3d.

On top of that it's cheaper and, I can't confirm its size but it looks bulkier. Bulkier is a good sign that the 2ds is made for younger kids who more often drop their handhelds.


----------



## Midoriya (Aug 28, 2013)

Oh, crap, this is horrible.  I really hope this is just a joke.  What's the point in going back in dimensions when you can already turn the 3D off on the 3DS?  What's next, the 1DS?  Is that even possible?  The 3DSI or HDS would have been a much better choice to make than this piece of crap.

EDIT: I'm pretty sure a kid is able to turn the 3DS function off.  They aren't clueless.


----------



## JasonBurrows (Aug 28, 2013)

AnimalCrossingExpert(ACE) said:


> Oh, crap, this is horrible.  I really hope this is just a joke.  What's the point in going back in dimensions when you can already turn the 3D off on the 3DS?  What's next, the 1DS?  Is that even possible?  The 3DSI or HDS would have been a much better choice to make than this piece of crap.


If I know Nintendo and I'm VERY sure that I do, it will be the Nintendo 2DS XL and THEN the Nintendo 1DS and THEN the Nintendo 1DS XL...


----------



## Midoriya (Aug 28, 2013)

By the way, did they ever think about what happens if you drop the 2DS?  You can't close the screen, so the screen part could easily get damaged.  They've basically released a pancake that plays video games.


----------



## Trent the Paladin (Aug 28, 2013)

AnimalCrossingExpert(ACE) said:


> Oh, crap, this is horrible.  I really hope this is just a joke.  What's the point in going back in dimensions when you can already turn the 3D off on the 3DS?  What's next, the 1DS?  Is that even possible?  The 3DSI or HDS would have been a much better choice to make than this piece of crap.
> 
> EDIT: I'm pretty sure a kid is able to turn the 3DS function off.  They aren't clueless.



They can. It can also be disabled in parental controls. But on the original 3DS there really isn't a off and that slider does enjoy moving around after a few days of play. Low dollar entry point for people who don't care about 3D (like me) and who don't have a 3DS yet.


----------



## Midoriya (Aug 28, 2013)

Tom said:


> They can. It can also be disabled in parental controls. But on the original 3DS there really isn't a off and that slider does enjoy moving around after a few days of play. Low dollar entry point for people who don't care about 3D (like me) and who don't have a 3DS yet.



I think people just forgot something.  X and Y is for the 3DS, not the 2DS.  It would be great if they released a game to promote the 2DS, but instead they do something opposite on the same day.


----------



## moonbunny (Aug 28, 2013)

At first I thought it was a joke, then I thought 'Game Boy, what have they done to you?!', but now I can see why they made this. Given the age group this was made for, my guess is that the reason why it's tablet shaped is so that little kids won't accidentally break or damage it on the hinges. It's nice that it's cheaper too. Parents who maybe can't afford multiple 3DS' for their kids might be able to get these instead. I ain't mad about that at all.


----------



## Trent the Paladin (Aug 28, 2013)

AnimalCrossingExpert(ACE) said:


> I think people just forgot something.  X and Y is for the 3DS, not the 2DS.  It would be great if they released a game to promote the 2DS, but instead they do something opposite on the same day.



2DS plays DS and 3DS games though. Only thing they lose out on is seeing Kalos and Pokemon in 3D.


----------



## Kaiaa (Aug 28, 2013)

Nintendo will launch a new version of the DS called the Nintendo 2DS on October 12. At $130, the device is aimed at "entry-level consumers," says Fils-Aime.

The 2DS will host both DS and 3DS titles in a 2-D view, and ditch the clamshell design in favor of a slate form factor that retains the traditional dual screens and control layout.

source


----------



## Midoriya (Aug 28, 2013)

Tom said:


> 2DS plays DS and 3DS games though. Only thing they lose out on is seeing Kalos and Pokemon in 3D.




And how will that help people?  It will basically just cut down on 3DS sales.  Think about it.  Why would people who still don't have a 3DS or 2DS, get both just for the visual difference?  They'll get the 2DS instead, and the 3DS will eventually get no sales at all.

I think it's pretty obvious that the only reason they're releasing this is to boost sales on X and Y.  If there's one thing I've learned about gaming, people take the easy way out money-wise.


----------



## Kaiaa (Aug 28, 2013)

AnimalCrossingExpert(ACE) said:


> And how will that help people?  It will basically just cut down on 3DS sales.  Think about it.  Why would people who still don't have a 3DS or 2DS, get both just for the visual difference?  They'll get the 2DS instead, and the 3DS will eventually get no sales at all.



Because the 2ds is NOT aimed at people your age. It is for a younger group. A younger kid shouldn't have the 3D on the 3ds on because it can cause eye problems. Yes, the parent could just set parental controls, however why pay an extra $80 or so just to turn off the 3d? Why not buy a 2ds for the 5-10 year old instead of buying a more expensive device?


I myself have no interest in buying one but then again, it wasn't intended for the older audience anyway. I think it's pretty neat that Nintendo is introducing this for the younger crowd. In business, the younger you start a person with your product the more likely they are to be lifetime consumers. This means that Nintendo has a much better chance at staying in business as a console/handheld company.


----------



## Trent the Paladin (Aug 28, 2013)

AnimalCrossingExpert(ACE) said:


> And how will that help people?  It will basically just cut down on 3DS sales.  Think about it.  Why would people who still don't have a 3DS or 2DS, get both just for the visual difference?  They'll get the 2DS instead, and the 3DS will eventually get no sales at all.



No real reason to get both. And either way Nintendo still brings in money.


----------



## Midoriya (Aug 28, 2013)

I guess I get what you're saying.  Nintendo's going to do what they want for the fans they want to.  I would rather them have released something else though with a new feature, that could still not have 3D at all.  If kids suffer from 3D, then they can release what they want.  I just hope they realize they're not going to make as much sales as the 3DS did because this time it's aimed at only one age group.


----------



## Kaiaa (Aug 28, 2013)

AnimalCrossingExpert(ACE) said:


> I guess I get what you're saying.  Nintendo's going to do what they want for the fans they want to.  I would rather them have released something else though with a new feature, that could still not have 3D at all.  If kids suffer from 3D, then they can release what they want.  I just hope they realize they're not going to make as much sales as the 3DS did because this time it's aimed at only one age group.



You have a point, the 2ds probably won't do as well as the 3ds but the fact that it's cheaper should be enough to entice parents to buy a 2ds for their younger kids. I'll keep my fingers crossed for Nintendo.


----------



## Midoriya (Aug 28, 2013)

Kaiaa said:


> You have a point, the 2ds probably won't do as well as the 3ds but the fact that it's cheaper should be enough to entice parents to buy a 2ds for their younger kids. I'll keep my fingers crossed for Nintendo.



Well, kids will get something out of it.  And it could possibly lead more kids to playing Nintendo than mindless shooting games (not that shooting games are not fun) like COD.  I can agree with you guys on something.  I'm going to refrain from arguing about what someone/thing does this time.  Instead, I'll moonwalk out of this thread and see what other people think about it.  Later.


----------



## BitterCoffee (Aug 28, 2013)

It looks really ugly. I wouldn't buy it.. if they kept the clamshell appearanceit would look much better..


----------



## FayeKittie (Aug 28, 2013)

I kinda want one :O
It looks cool to me. I know my little sister would love one
She hates the 3D it hurts her eyes.
I still want a 3DS XL.. Must resist getting one of these.
Eventually... I might just get one . n . Hnnng


----------



## idiotcurl (Aug 28, 2013)

To me, it looks about as useful as the Wii Mini. But I guess with a small price tag and a design similar to the Gameboy Colour, it would be good for little kids to carry around.


----------



## SockHead (Aug 28, 2013)

I actually like it. You guys are taking it as if it were a tablet, but I think it's going back to how the gameboy looked like. Awesome that it comes out with the new Pokemon game! I think if I were to get one, it'd probably be the red one. I already have the aqua blue launch 3DS and I'm getting sick of blue lol. I don't think it would fit in my pocket though..


----------



## kittenrobotarmy (Aug 28, 2013)

3DS for older kids/teens/adults, 2DS for young children. It makes sense.


----------



## Jeremy (Aug 28, 2013)

Bones said:


> Yeah..
> 
> Decent idea, but horrible execution. The lack of 3D is literally its only selling point, yet we already have that feature on the regular 3DS, so..



No, it's only selling point is price.


----------



## JCnator (Aug 28, 2013)

Also, the battery life is a stepdown from the 3DS XL, but it manages to beat the vanilla 3DS by just 30 more minutes. The audio output will be in monaural only, unless you use a headphone.
2DS isn't made for hardcore gamers as if it wasn't obvious enough, but I'd rather not replace my 3DS XL with it.

Source: http://nintendoeverything.com/chart-compares-2ds3ds3ds-xl-differences/


----------



## Thunder (Aug 28, 2013)

http://www.gonintendo.com/?mode=viewstory&id=210991

So, that's interesting.


----------



## beffa (Aug 28, 2013)

Yuck, what the heck?! My fingers can't reach super high buttons like that


----------



## Bones (Aug 28, 2013)

Jeremy said:


> No, it's only selling point is price.



That too.

But if it were me, I'd just save up and buy a 3DS (or XL) when it's on sale. I guess it would make sense if you're in a hurry, though.


----------



## radical6 (Aug 28, 2013)

what are you doing nintendo


----------



## Trundle (Aug 28, 2013)

I like the idea and it's way better of an idea than the Wii Mini!


----------



## Farobi (Aug 28, 2013)

My first thought, "How the **** (those were manual asterisks btw) do we play this?"


----------



## Riesz (Aug 28, 2013)

This will be another one of those decisions Nintendo will live to regret.


----------



## Zeiro (Aug 28, 2013)

It's obviously aimed at younger children. Nintendo itself is aimed more towards younger children, and it has been for a very long time. But this one seems to be aimed at WAY younger (we're talking like 5 y.o. here).

I like the price. Very affordable. I don't like the design, it looks like a flattened out 3DS and looks very unappealing. It looks even less portable than the 3DS XL. Colors are boring. No stereo sound, only mono? Lame. Shorter battery life? Lame too. It almost remind me of one of those dumb Leapster things. I'm not sure if it's worth the price or not. It's a huge step down in both technology and price. 

I'm not getting one. I have a Pikachu 3DS XL and I am more than happy with it.

Nintendo is really failing this generation, and they are trying to compensate by lowering the WiiU's price and releasing the 2DS. The 3DS did not sell well at first because of it's expensive price of $250, Nintendo lost a lot of money. The WiiU sold only 1/3 as much as the Wii and their marketing for the WiiU was terrible, Nintendo lost HUGE amounts of money from this as well. Again, they are only trying to compensate by making the 2DS, reduced WiiU price, and "new" and "exciting" titles for the WiiU.

Nintendo better step it up.


----------



## Jinglefruit (Aug 28, 2013)

Thunder said:


> http://www.gonintendo.com/?mode=viewstory&id=210991
> 
> So, that's interesting.



That is odd, why cover it when absolutely nothing on the top screen will react to your prying fingers anyway?
However, now you can stab your villagers in the eyes and know they feel it even if they aren't programmed to react. :3


----------



## bittermeat (Aug 28, 2013)

I'd buy it if I already didn't have a 3DS.


----------



## locker (Aug 28, 2013)

wow its weird looking and i bet the screens getting scratched will b bad


----------



## g u a v a (Aug 28, 2013)

locker said:


> wow its weird looking and i bet the screens getting scratched will b bad



It comes with a case for it, which aims to do what the clam-shell design does for the 3DS screens.


----------



## chillv (Aug 29, 2013)

@Tom

I can see this being targeted towards children who aren't old enough to use 3D. However, I don't feel you are getting our point either. The whole thing looks like it will make playing game to be lackluster. Also, it just looks uncomfortable in appearance.


----------



## Jeremy (Aug 29, 2013)

I'm very confused about why a lot of you in this thread think people who already have a 3DS should be expected to buy this.  This is clearly not what the target market is.


----------



## FayeKittie (Aug 29, 2013)

I love technology and am always willing to try out gaming consoles. If anything I know my younger sister would be delighted to have one of these. I'd have to play with it to set it up for her anyway.

I'd still rather have a 3DS XL since I'd like to have a bigger screen. I tried out a friends XL and really liked it.
I'm also curious about this 2DS and may follow it and see where it goes.

Edit, oops I just realised I already posted earlier today... It was like 3am though . n .
I totally forgot.


----------



## Pidjiken (Aug 29, 2013)

Dat brick


----------



## Batofara (Aug 29, 2013)

This isn't meant for people that already have a 3DS, it's for people who WISH they had a 3DS

There's a bunch of people that really want Pokemon X/Y, but they can't afford a 3DS. This is a cheaper alternative (costs less than 1/2 the price than normal) and it doesn't have the very bad 3D feature.

I'm pretty sure if my sister didn't let me have her old 3DS, I would have gone for this cheap (although ugly looking) 3DS. I'm also pretty sure my GF will be glad to know that she can probably get the 2DS so that she can play Pokemon X/Y (since she's been freaking out that she won't ever get to play it because she can't afford a 3DS at $300). The 2DS will be $130, which is WAAAAAY cheaper than the 3DS right now.

It's pretty cool that you can set it up on a table, though. That's a plus for the design, although it still looks bad lol


----------



## Jake (Aug 29, 2013)

Jeremy said:


> I'm very confused about why a lot of you in this thread think people who already have a 3DS should be expected to buy this.  This is clearly not what the target market is.



this is exactly what I'm feelin too.

on top of that, it's really not that bad from what I've seen/read - don't know why you're all going on about how **** it is...


----------



## unravel (Aug 29, 2013)

You know what guys, do don't need to buy 2DS console why? its like 3DS unless Nintendo will make 2DS games... common sense x'D You  DON'T NEED TO BUY hahahaha.
2DS is mostly preferred for ages 7 below I mean it's just the same weeeeeeeeeeeeeew


----------



## Trent the Paladin (Aug 29, 2013)

chillv said:


> @Tom
> 
> I can see this being targeted towards children who aren't old enough to use 3D. However, I don't feel you are getting our point either. The whole thing looks like it will make playing game to be lackluster. Also, it just looks uncomfortable in appearance.


Not sure how it'd make playing the game lackluster as its the same experience minus the 3D, which according to most fan-run surveys, you people hardly use to begin with. And it does look uncomfortable to hold but it could surprise everyone just like the Wii U Gamepad did with me. 

@Jeremy: Nintendo has clearly taken their families hostage until they buy the 2DS in an effort to recoup lost sales.


----------



## Vida (Aug 29, 2013)

It may be targeted at people who can't see the 3D effect and thus, don't want to spend a higher price on a system that could be cheaper without 3D.

Anyway, I just feel it's really bad looking. If I didn't have a 3DS XL, I would rather go for a normal 3DS than this thing xD It really looks like a cheap GBA.


----------



## Scribbler397 (Aug 29, 2013)

My eyes! My eyes! My lunch!

This system is so terribly ugly! People are comparing it to the Wii U Game Pad. That was designed to have a tablet like feel. This however, is designed to look like the brick that original game boys looked like. They will sell well for kids 7 and under, but not for anyone older really.


----------



## Gizmodo (Aug 29, 2013)

This is So Silly
Number 1: It is not priced low enough to make it worth it for new buyers to purchase it for their kids etc
Number 2: Even if they do purchase it for their kids,it is more likely to be damaged than a 3DS as without a clamshell it cannot be easily closed and the screen protected, which makes it more likely the kids will damage it


----------



## unravel (Aug 29, 2013)

Gizmodo said:


> This is So Silly
> Number 1: It is not priced low enough to make it worth it for new buyers to purchase it for their kids etc
> Number 2: Even if they do purchase it for their kids,it is more likely to be damaged than a 3DS as without a clamshell it cannot be easily closed and the screen protected, which makes it more likely the kids will damage it



Hahaha you have a point there kid.


----------



## StarryACNL (Aug 29, 2013)

Looks quite cool
Doubt I'll get it though


----------



## Trent the Paladin (Aug 29, 2013)

Gizmodo said:


> This is So Silly
> Number 1: It is not priced low enough to make it worth it for new buyers to purchase it for their kids etc
> Number 2: Even if they do purchase it for their kids,it is more likely to be damaged than a 3DS as without a clamshell it cannot be easily closed and the screen protected, which makes it more likely the kids will damage it



1. I disagree. It's well within price range of those "educational" tablets like the Leappad 2 (Quick Google says $110), is $20 cheaper than a Kindle Fire, and we ALL know it's cheaper than any iPad variant. 
2. Unlikely unless they're throwing around constantly. Appears to come with a soft carrying pouch so that will likely protect it well enough screen wise and there's no hinges to be broken so damage is already minimized.


----------



## Gizmodo (Aug 29, 2013)

Tom said:


> 1. I disagree. It's well within price range of those "educational" tablets like the Leappad 2 (Quick Google says $110), is $20 cheaper than a Kindle Fire, and we ALL know it's cheaper than any iPad variant.
> 2. Unlikely unless they're throwing around constantly. Appears to come with a soft carrying pouch so that will likely protect it well enough screen wise and there's no hinges to be broken so damage is already minimized.



For the age group they are targetting, i highly doubt its going to get comparisons to an ipad variant anyway, or the Kindle fire
Nintendo clearly know what they are doing though and i don't mind saturating the market


----------



## Cardbored (Aug 29, 2013)

I don't get the brick thing, it looks more like a sandwich to me. Looks pretty bad in design, but it's for kids so it doesn't matter to them.


----------



## Batofara (Aug 29, 2013)

Gizmodo said:


> This is So Silly
> Number 1: It is not priced low enough to make it worth it for new buyers to purchase it for their kids etc
> Number 2: Even if they do purchase it for their kids,it is more likely to be damaged than a 3DS as without a clamshell it cannot be easily closed and the screen protected, which makes it more likely the kids will damage it



@Number 1
A 3DS costs $200. A 2DS costs $130. That's almost half the price.

@Number 2
It was designed to be played on a table or something. Which can make it too heavy for some kids to run around with it. I've experienced it, little kids will run around swinging the 3DS everywhere while doing other things. If it's too big and heavy to carry with one hand, they won't bother swinging it around unless you've got one steroided kid


----------



## Val (Aug 29, 2013)

*Nintendo 2DS - Coming October 12th*

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sAExBTWIp3M


Thoughts? 

Personally I think it's kind of weird to backtrack. I mean, if they came out with the 2DS after the 3Ds... isn't it a bit pointless?


----------



## Mint (Aug 29, 2013)

Except most play with the 3D off all of the time (I do) and it's geared towards young children, so no, it's not pointless.


----------



## Val (Aug 29, 2013)

Mint said:


> Except most play with the 3D off all of the time (I do) and it's geared towards young children, so no, it's not pointless.



Hmm, true true. I guess it is kind of cool. It looks very sturdy also so maybe less breakage if dropped.


----------



## StarryACNL (Aug 29, 2013)

If it's cheap I might get one- so I can trade between two towns (if I get a second game)


----------



## missglorianicole (Aug 29, 2013)

It's great for kids, but that thing is huge and too bad it doesn't fold. I wouldn't be able to take that thing with me whenever I go somewhere.


----------



## kyubey (Aug 29, 2013)

I actually laughed when I read the title because I thought this was a joke.. 

I can see how it can be good for younger kids who break the dual screens on the DS or 3DS, as well as having no 3D for people who can't handle it/have medical issues so they can't use it. Seems kind of weird but hey, it's just targeted to an audience that isn't me.


----------



## Sena (Aug 29, 2013)

The design is absolutely laughable. I am literally in disbelief over how a device that clunky, ugly and inconvenient made it into production and release. I just... don't get it. It's funny as hell, though.


----------



## Mint (Aug 29, 2013)

Sena said:


> The design is absolutely laughable. I am literally in disbelief over how a device that clunky, ugly and inconvenient made it into production and release. I just... don't get it. It's funny as hell, though.


-glances at her old original GameBoy, GameBoy Colour and GameBoy Advance-

You kiddies have it so easy these days.


----------



## chriss (Aug 29, 2013)

"I guess" was my thoughts on the 2ds. I dont really care though, I have my XL.
I laughed at the thought of people "upgrading" to the 2ds and the "in b4 2ds XL" jokes.


----------



## Val (Aug 29, 2013)

I was expecting the next DS to be some kind of futuristic, hologram device not... this 2DS nonsense. Nevertheless, I might still buy. XD


----------



## Mint (Aug 29, 2013)

Val said:


> I was expecting the next DS to be some kind of futuristic, hologram device not... this 2DS nonsense. Nevertheless, I might still buy. XD


It's sort of like what the Gameboy Advance SP was to the Gameboy Advance, only backwards. It's not a brand new system that will require new games, which is what it sounds like you were expecting instead.
The next brand new system, will probably be a bit more futuristic, but not holograms. O-o


----------



## Sena (Aug 29, 2013)

Mint said:


> -glances at her old original GameBoy, GameBoy Colour and GameBoy Advance-
> 
> You kiddies have it so easy these days.



I owned played all of those as well, but even the original Game Boy, while clunky as hell, is iconic and the design is on par with what was being released at the time. It was typical for its era.
Nintendo was never the best at designing their consoles, but the 2DS is just bizarre, in my opinion. It looks so outdated.


----------



## locker (Aug 29, 2013)

I think it is a bad move for Nintendo and i hope it doesn't backfire,also i think they could of have been spending this time and money working on marketing and developing new games for the WiiU.After all the 3DS is doing great and parents would of have bought one for the holidays at full price to please there kids


----------



## Ryuuko Matoi (Aug 29, 2013)

Sena said:


> I owned played all of those as well, but even the original Game Boy, while clunky as hell, is iconic and the design is on par with what was being released at the time. It was typical for its era.
> Nintendo was never the best at designing their consoles, but the 2DS is just bizarre, in my opinion. It looks so outdated.



its targeted at younger audiences, whos parents will probably lug it around for them, or probably wont be for taking out. kinda like tablets since lots of kids are really interested with tablets and how mobile gaming is on them like angry birds and all that jazz. plus its a lot cheaper and its actually a lot cheaper for them to make it as well.


----------



## Mint (Aug 29, 2013)

Sena said:


> I owned played all of those as well, but even the original Game Boy, while clunky as hell, is iconic and the design is on par with what was being released at the time. It was typical for its era.
> Nintendo was never the best at designing their consoles, but the 2DS is just bizarre, in my opinion. It looks so outdated.


The way I see it, it's better if it looks drastically different. There won't be as much confusion when buying one, since it won't be mistaken for a 3DS.
It doesn't look outdated to me, but that's a matter of opinion.


----------



## goubug89 (Aug 29, 2013)

I wouldn't use it myself but can understand it being good for kids... my 2 year old has no interest in playing my DS- he just wants to snap the darn hinge!


----------



## Weavoid (Aug 29, 2013)

Ugh, that thing looks horrible! It's clunky, thick and unnecessary ,in my opinion. You can disable the 3D feature anyway, so what's the point? It looks horrible and the screens are open to the elements.


----------



## Mint (Aug 29, 2013)

Weavoid said:


> Ugh, that thing looks horrible! It's clunky, thick and unnecessary ,in my opinion. You can disable the 3D feature anyway, so what's the point? It looks horrible and the screens are open to the elements.





Mint said:


> -glances at her old original GameBoy, GameBoy Colour and GameBoy Advance-
> 
> You kiddies have it so easy these days.




I guess it's trying to resemble a tablet a bit? They're clunky and have the screen exposed too.


----------



## Mao (Aug 29, 2013)

The only feature which I don't like is it can't fold D: And it does look a bit thick :L


----------



## Snow (Aug 29, 2013)

I don't like it but it makes sense to me. It will be a lot cheaper and less fragile (I read SRP of $124? compared to SRP of $200 for the XL, and I bet it'll be gettable around $100 soon enough). A lot of people give very young kids tablets and this is very tablet-like. the 3DS is technically not doing well compared to the earlier DS models so I think it's an attempt to pick up a lot of parents that aren't buying any handhelds for their kids. 

I don't know why they are bothering to make it streetpass enabled, I can't imagine taking it out of the house! and the stereo camera on a non-3D device is really strange.


----------



## Suave_Spencer (Aug 29, 2013)

Apparently it's supposed to be closer to a tablet. It's supposed to be for children, I imagine it's harder to break than the 3DS or something. As far as I can tell it only has one screen, I wonder how the touch feature has been implemented. 

Also, shouldn't this topic be in the general gaming section?


----------



## Weavoid (Aug 29, 2013)

Mint said:


> I guess it's trying to resemble a tablet a bit? They're clunky and have the screen exposed too.


If I want something that resembles a tablet, I buy a tablet. Besides I also don't like how the controls are all gathered around the top screen, it looks like it'll be quiet awkward and hard to get used to.


----------



## Midoriya (Aug 29, 2013)

Batofara said:


> @Number 1
> A 3DS costs $200. A 2DS costs $130. That's almost half the price.
> 
> @Number 2
> It was designed to be played on a table or something. Which can make it too heavy for some kids to run around with it. I've experienced it, little kids will run around swinging the 3DS everywhere while doing other things. If it's too big and heavy to carry with one hand, they won't bother swinging it around unless you've got one steroided kid





You're making it sound like it's going to be heavy for little kids, but I don't think it will be too heavy to carry and swing around.  I think what they were trying to say, is that when it's not protected by the pouch, and you're playing it, if it falls on the ground the screen is more likely to be damages since you can't close it.

Lol, give a kid steroids.  They throw it on the ground so quickly that it disintegrates and explodes when it touches the ground.  XD, joking


----------



## Ade4265 (Aug 29, 2013)

Why didn't they just make a 3ds but without the 3D slider?
It's not gonna fit in your pocket if you can't close it.


----------



## Midoriya (Aug 29, 2013)

Ade4265 said:


> Why didn't they just make a 3ds but without the 3D slider?
> It's not gonna fit in your pocket if you can't close it.



Also, this too I agree with.


----------



## Val (Aug 29, 2013)

So sorry that this is in the wrong board.  I feel really stupid now.


----------



## Mint (Aug 29, 2013)

Weavoid said:


> If I want something that resembles a tablet, I buy a tablet. Besides I also don't like how the controls are all gathered around the top screen, it looks like it'll be quiet awkward and hard to get used to.



It resembles a tablet in looks; not features. 



Suave_Spencer said:


> Apparently it's supposed to be closer to a tablet. It's supposed to be for children, I imagine it's harder to break than the 3DS or something. As far as I can tell it only has one screen, I wonder how the touch feature has been implemented.
> 
> Also, shouldn't this topic be in the general gaming section?



It'll probably be moved there eventually and merged with the pre-existing thread that's there. ^^
The 2DS also has two screens, not one.


----------



## Sour of Abnaxus (Aug 29, 2013)

When I heard about it, I felt sorry that they hadn't released it along with the 3ds. Until I saw it. It looks incredibly awkward. It's probably intended for children, but considering how little I use the 3d feature, I'd rather have bought a 2ds for cheaper.


----------



## Ade4265 (Aug 29, 2013)

Val said:


> I was expecting the next DS to be some kind of futuristic, hologram device not... this 2DS nonsense. Nevertheless, I might still buy. XD


That would be telling Nintendo that you approve??


----------



## Val (Aug 29, 2013)

Ade4265 said:


> That would be telling Nintendo that you approve??



I do approve of it  I think it's cool but I was hoping for something shocking and innovative. I didn't think that they would come out with something so soon.


----------



## mariop476 (Aug 29, 2013)

Ade4265 said:


> Why didn't they just make a 3ds but without the 3D slider?
> It's not gonna fit in your pocket if you can't close it.



Yep, that's my only gripe with this thing.  The slate design seems counter-intuitive to its purpose.


----------



## Chris (Aug 29, 2013)

As a non-3D user I like the idea, but I dislike the execution. I think changing the overall design was a mistake: even if it's made to be more durable for child gamers (who might be less gentle when opening/closing the console) I don't like how the screens/buttons are so exposed. They're more likely to get damaged that way if dropped. At least if a standard 3DS with the regular clamshell design is dropped then the cosmetic damage wouldn't be as significant.


----------



## Hamusuta (Aug 29, 2013)

My eyes hurt.


----------



## Suave_Spencer (Aug 29, 2013)

Mint said:


> It resembles a tablet in looks; not features.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Really? A couple of the articles I've read said it's a two screen effect on a single screen. 
The control position looks even more uncomfortable than the original 3DS, I don't see it working well. Particularly as the major target audience is children, it just doesn't look like it'll work with small hands.


----------



## Dizzi Paradise (Aug 29, 2013)

So long as she could use it comfortably (and I'm not at all convinced of that from the pics I've seen) I would be happy to get one of these for my daughter in a year or two.  She's nearly 4, loves watching me play AC on 3DS and adores Pikachu from watching her brother (and me) play Poke Park on Wii so I'd get her this so she can play AC and Pokemon herself, and maybe the DS Zelda games as well.  These games encourage reading and don't require split second reflexes* so are less frustrating for younger kids.  A sub ?100 price point would be about right.  I think this is the corner of the market Nintendo wants, the younger kids whose parents aren't willing to spend ?180 on a device that only plays games and is likely to have a broken hinge in a matter of days.  Daughter already broke the hinge of my original DS Lite - a new shell for it didn't cost much but was a pig to fit.

As for pocketability (is that a word?), I'd get her a case for it.  Or knit one.  She wouldn't be carrying it around outside anyway - she'd be using it at home or in the car.

So yeah, I'm not over keen on the design, and I'm not sure how easy it would be to use, but I am older even than the Game Boy generation (got my first GB when I was twenty something) and my first handheld had membrane buttons, no screen, weighed a ton and was as ergonomic as a brick (Merlin).  And I loved it.

* apart from fishing in AC.  And some battling and puzzles in Zelda.  I'll do those for her, if I need to.  I'll hate every minute of it, of course... ;-)


----------



## ForgottenT (Aug 29, 2013)

It's made for kids, it's cheaper, it won't break as easily (because it's a brick) and, the 2DS is targeted for 2-6 year olds, they probably don't care what it looks like anyways. I think it's a great idea.


----------



## Nooblord (Aug 29, 2013)

Think of it as a Fisher-Price toy, then the design won't seem as outrageous.


----------



## idiotcurl (Aug 29, 2013)

A bit of personal opinion here, but I don't think a toddler should be handling something with a touchscreen, anyway.


----------



## majnin (Aug 29, 2013)

This is ridiculous. I've struggled with Nintendo for years and years. I got the first DS, then the new one came out so I got that, then the DSi came with a camera and 10 year old me couldn't resist so that was acquired, and I was perfectly happy until all these awesmoe 3D games started coming out. This is my 4TH DS. MY 4TH. And now there's another one which they'll probably force me to get in years to come. It's sad how to enjoy the gaming I have to keep spending loads of money. Can't they stop now? Haven't they got enough money?


----------



## Deca (Aug 29, 2013)

Gnah. Still waiting for the Nintendo 1DS.


----------



## idiotcurl (Aug 29, 2013)

majnin said:


> This is ridiculous. I've struggled with Nintendo for years and years. I got the first DS, then the new one came out so I got that, then the DSi came with a camera and 10 year old me couldn't resist so that was acquired, and I was perfectly happy until all these awesmoe 3D games started coming out. This is my 4TH DS. MY 4TH. And now there's another one which they'll probably force me to get in years to come. It's sad how to enjoy the gaming I have to keep spending loads of money. Can't they stop now? Haven't they got enough money?


They have to keep up with everything else, you know. Besides, the only time you should even feel somewhat 'forced' to buy a new console is when your current one can't play the new games. the 2DS is basically a 3DS without the 3D. It'll play 3DS and DS games(I think) just like the 3DS and the 3DS XL, so if you have one of those, you're not forced to spend more money to buy it.


----------



## Mint (Aug 29, 2013)

majnin said:


> This is ridiculous. I've struggled with Nintendo for years and years. I got the first DS, then the new one came out so I got that, then the DSi came with a camera and 10 year old me couldn't resist so that was acquired, and I was perfectly happy until all these awesmoe 3D games started coming out. This is my 4TH DS. MY 4TH. And now there's another one which they'll probably force me to get in years to come. It's sad how to enjoy the gaming I have to keep spending loads of money. Can't they stop now? Haven't they got enough money?


It could be worse; they could be more like Apple and release a new device every six months or so. :x

And as previously said, all this device is, is a 3DS without the 3D and the ability to fold it. It's target audience is young children and not those who already have a 3DS.
Eventually, there will be a brand new device that will be released to play future games, but that could be years away and you most likely won't need to buy it as soon as it comes out anyway.


----------



## Megan. (Aug 29, 2013)

It looks pretty ridiculous but it's obviously aimed at kids. I think it's a pretty good idea, it looks a lot more durable, and obviously there's no chance of it snapping like the 3DS if dropped. Also it's a decent price.​


----------



## JCnator (Aug 29, 2013)

Do you have a clue on how the marketing business work? Nintendo was clearly trying to minimizing the potential cost for producing another 3DS revision, to the point being more affordable to those who don't want to invest too much money. 2DS isn't even aimed to those who already have their 3DS and won't be going to replace the two current 3DS models.

Launching a new system revision when Pok?mon X and Y are releasing is quite a good timing. These games tend to be the system-seller, and it's closer to the time that Christmas comes to town, so that revision will sell a lot more than you might be probably thinking.

When I first acknowledged its existence, I thought it was a joke. I read more about 2DS and it became clear to me why they would sell them, even if I'm not going to buy it for myself.
Thankfully, the 2DS isn't as big as Atari LYNX or Sega Game Gear, so we can easily chuck it in our backpacks and/or handbags. It seems to be comfortable for my hands, given that I won't be worried about the top hinge. My only gripe with it is how small are the screens (which is similar to vanilla 3DS ones).


If you can try a 2DS or find "First Impressions" articles, then most of your preconceptions will be most likely fading away, but it may change or not your decision to purchase it.


----------



## ShinyYoshi (Aug 29, 2013)

I think that 2DS looks wicked dumb. It looks like they're trying to go back in time with their style and try and make game systems now like they did before the GBA SP. Where none of them had the "close" feature to them.

It just seems kind of weird to come out with something like that right now. But they bank on anything they make, so go Nintendo!


----------



## kiwi34fruit (Aug 29, 2013)

TheBigJC7777777 said:


> Do you have a clue on how the marketing business work? Nintendo was clearly trying to minimizing the potential cost for producing another 3DS revision, to the point being more affordable to those who don't want to invest too much money. 2DS isn't even aimed to those who already have their 3DS and won't be going to replace the two current 3DS models.
> 
> Launching a new system revision when Pok?mon X and Y are releasing is quite a good timing. These games tend to be the system-seller, and it's closer to the time that Christmas comes to town, so that revision will sell a lot more than you might be probably thinking.
> 
> ...



I was actually surprised they didn't theme the 2DS with Pokemon limited edition colors and designs because it is coming out on the same day as X and Y. Then it really would have flown off the shelves.


----------



## (ik)Jelle (Aug 29, 2013)

i heard this is the best for childeren under 7


----------



## kiuprika (Aug 29, 2013)

I thought my sister was joking when she told me about the 2DS coming out, but it really does look good for kids. I mean I broke my DS lite at the hinge when I was younger and dropped everything a lot, the screen had green lines through it for awhile until I dropped it again and the top went black, but then I got a DSi and got hooked on Flipnote Hatena, still waiting for Flipnote Studio 3D even though it'll be a dollar to use the worldwide posting and downloading options per month since they took away Hatena. Back on topic, I think some people may get it since it's cheaper to play a secondary game at the same time.  //ramble


----------



## ShinyYoshi (Aug 29, 2013)

kiuprika said:


> I thought my sister was joking when she told me about the 2DS coming out, but it really does look good for kids. I mean I broke my DS lite at the hinge when I was younger and dropped everything a lot, the screen had green lines through it for awhile until I dropped it again and the top went black, but then I got a DSi and got hooked on Flipnote Hatena, still waiting for Flipnote Studio 3D even though it'll be a dollar to use the worldwide posting and downloading options per month since they took away Hatena. Back on topic, I think some people may get it since it's cheaper to play a secondary game at the same time.  //ramble


That reminds me of when I dropped my favorite DS Lite that I ordered from Japan, and a little piece fell off of it. I asked my dad to fix it cause I loved it so much. He managed to get the piece glued back on, but my top screen has an obnoxious yellow tint to it all the time. I'd play Wild World and it looked like my town had radiation in it...


----------



## radical6 (Aug 29, 2013)

wasn't this posted already in the nintendo section

anyway its not meant for people over 7 
its ugly design is so that it can last for children who break things
(like my brother who destroyed 5 dsi's)

the circle pad and the letters and everything are in a weird spot and would look uncomfortable to me


----------



## ben_nyc (Aug 29, 2013)

*COMPARISON CHART*



Spoiler












IMO, not integrating the 2nd analog limits Japan's biggest selling series, Monster Hunter.  I guess it costs too much. 



Mint said:


> The next brand new system, will probably be a bit more futuristic, but not holograms. O-o



Plz have:

1. Dual analog. 
2. Faster processors. 
3. Snappier UI. 
4. Access to full NES/SNES library; why can't I play Earthbound? 
5. Improved battery tech. 
6. Voice activations. 

And... 

7. HOLOGRAMS.  ^o^

- - - Post Merge - - -



ShinyYoshi said:


> That reminds me of when I dropped my favorite DS Lite that I ordered from Japan, and a little piece fell off of it. I asked my dad to fix it cause I loved it so much. He managed to get the piece glued back on, but my top screen has an obnoxious yellow tint to it all the time. I'd play Wild World and it looked like my town had radiation in it...



Hahahahhahaa!  Very funny!  =) 

Though, sorry that it happened.


----------



## Sheepish (Aug 29, 2013)

ben_nyc said:


> IMO, not integrating the 2nd analog limits Japan's biggest selling series, Monster Hunter.  I guess it costs too much.



Oh geez, it looks like it's going to be a pain to play MH3U on that console. Not only because of its incompatibility with the CPP, but also because the button positions relative to the screens seem to make it difficult to use the on-screen D-pad for camera control.

I mean, I guess Monster Hunter probably isn't too popular with the target demographic of the 2DS, but it's still something to keep in mind.


----------



## chillv (Aug 29, 2013)

@Tom Okay, I said overnight so I couldn't get my words straight. Let me actually say in full details what I am trying to say about this system. Also, this is not aimed towards just you.

I get the fact that it is made for people who want a 3DS but isn't interested or can't use the 3D feature or just can't afford a 3DS. I have no problem with nintendo making something like this since there are a ton of other features on the 3DS besides the 3D that makes it worth buying. The problem I have with the system is the way it is designed and the way the buttons placed First, what gave them the idea to put the buttons inbetween the two screens on the sides (with the d pad below the circlepad to make things worse) and then the L and R buttons on the top of the system. Also, don't think I am just saying this. I took my 3DS and imagined if my buttons were placed like the were with the 2D and I realized that is able to be use, but it feels uncomfortable, especially if you are playing something with the d-pad.


----------



## Bubble Pop (Aug 29, 2013)

People who have had hands on with it have commented on how comfortable it actually is. And being aimed a young kids, which it is, it's a very good idea they got rid of the hinge. No broken hinges equals no replacements from parents. It looks very durable shall we say.


----------



## Midoriya (Aug 29, 2013)

Bubble Pop said:


> People who have had hands on with it have commented on how comfortable it actually is. And being aimed a young kids, which it is, it's a very good idea they got rid of the hinge. No broken hinges equals no replacements from parents. It looks very durable shall we say.



Which also means no way to protect the screen if it falls to the ground during playtime.  Seriously people, that's so obvious.


----------



## Niya (Aug 29, 2013)

If you drop that thing you're in some deep doo.


----------



## Mario. (Aug 29, 2013)

I wont even buy this why?

1. You cant even fold it lol.

2. you cant even fit it in you're pocket.

3. It looks like a piece of ****


----------



## Heir (Aug 29, 2013)

I'm mainly worried about screen protection...And, how do you put the thing in sleep mode?


----------



## Sheepish (Aug 29, 2013)

Heir said:


> And, how do you put the thing in sleep mode?



There seems to be a little toggle switch on the bottom right, under the power button.


----------



## chillv (Aug 30, 2013)

Sheepish said:


> There seems to be a little toggle switch on the bottom right, under the power button.



Another inconvience, you can't just easily close your 2DS to put it in sleep mode.


----------



## Colour Bandit (Aug 30, 2013)

Showed this to my Dad and he's thinking of getting one now, his eyesight is deteriorating so he says there's no point in getting a more expensive handheld with a feature he won't be able to use in a year or so. He also likes the flattened design as he has large hands and holds his DSi XL on the fold and he only uses the console sitting down so he's less likely to drop it.


----------



## Wing (Aug 30, 2013)

Lol.
I can imagine me trying to close that thing thinking that it is a Nintendo 3DS and snapping it in half...
On serious notes, I seriously do not see it's future.
(Slightly off-topic: I was hoping Nintendo would make an announcement about Flipnote Studio 3DS, but no.)


----------



## SecondSider (Aug 30, 2013)

Where is sleep mode on this thing?


----------



## Riesz (Aug 30, 2013)

AnimalCrossingExpert(ACE) said:


> Which also means no way to protect the screen if it falls to the ground during playtime.  Seriously people, that's so obvious.



The open screen concept seemed to work just fine for Gameboy, Gameboy Colour, Gameboy Advance, and all the other variations.


----------



## JCnator (Aug 30, 2013)

The Sleep Mode is now found on the switch below the touch screen of 2DS, right in front of you.


----------



## Patchwork (Aug 30, 2013)

I actually kinda like this, It reminds me of the old model one GBA and I found that very comfortable since I have big hands and I wish this thing was released years ago and then I would of happily just brought the 2DS. This makes me want to find my old GBA now.


----------



## Brabus E73 (Aug 30, 2013)

Pfffhahaha what in the world!

It's an iteresting idea, but it totally looks like a toy. I don't use the 3d on mine since it bothers my eyes/gives me a headache but this does not make me want to get it. I'm considering trading up to an XL, but this would be a trade down.


----------



## Quantum (Aug 31, 2013)

Good concept, poor execution. Normally I'd welcome the idea of a cheaper 3DS, but this design is flat out terrible. :|


----------



## Jaymes Keller (Aug 31, 2013)

I am one of many who think it's just a cash-grab for Nintendo. With less shock absorption on the screen, it's more likely to get damaged or scratched. I dropped my 3DS XL on a cobbled road, and apart from cosmetic damage, still worked fine. If I did the same thing with a 2DS, chances are, it would have suffered some hardware damage, like a cracked screen or damaged wires.

If there was a rugged variant, with a clamshell design, without 3D, called it something sensible, like HDS or something of the sort, I would take a lot more kindly to it. The only good thing about the 2DS? The fact that it levels the playing field for those with depth perception issues, or have monocular vision due to eye loss.


----------



## puppy (Aug 31, 2013)

when i first saw the tagline:
"Play 3D games... in 2D" my initial reaction was what the actual f
that's so backwards!
and it looks really bad to me design-wise too


----------

